# Milan: Li a New York per trattare con Commisso



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se è così non ha trovato i soldi.


----------



## zamp2010 (4 Luglio 2018)

se e cosi si chiude a presto


----------



## Naruto98 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Non lo voglio nemmeno al 30% questo gambler.


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2018)

Lo sapevo che non li aveva i 32 milioni


----------



## goleador 70 (4 Luglio 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> se e cosi si chiude a presto



.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Il sogno resta uno sceicco... ma sarebbe un passo avanti. Speriamo bene...


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se Commisso domani compra il Milan, IERI deve cambiare tutto: dirigenti e allenatori. E' una cosa vitale.


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Non lo voglio nemmeno al 30% questo gambler.



Provasse a tornare a San Siro questo rischia la pelle...


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2018)

Siamo alla prova dei fatti, o vende domani o perde tutto


----------



## GP7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Commisso domani compra il Milan, IERI deve cambiare tutto: dirigenti e allenatori. E' una cosa vitale.




Soprattutto non deve avere alcuna pietà verso i fratelli calabresi
Mirabelli va fermato al più presto.


----------



## Freddiedevil (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se finalmente è uscito davvero da quel buco fetido della sua casa sperduta in Cina...forse qualche speranza c'è stavolta...


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Commisso domani compra il Milan, IERI deve cambiare tutto: dirigenti e allenatori. E' una cosa vitale.



Se non cambia i dirigenti questo e meglio che rimanga in America.
E vale per qualsiasi altro futuro proprietario.


----------



## Davidoff (4 Luglio 2018)

E' prioritario che si chiuda prima dell'acquisto di Zaza e si sostituisca seduta stante quell'incapace di Mirabelli.


----------



## Kaketto (4 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non cambia i dirigenti questo e meglio che rimanga in America.
> E vale per qualsiasi altro futuro proprietario.



Se dovesse arrivare un proprietario nuovo e si tengono sti due scappati di casa e' finita.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Commisso domani compra il Milan, IERI deve cambiare tutto: dirigenti e allenatori. E' una cosa vitale.



se domani compra il Milan non cambierà mai dirigenti, però mi immagino questa conversazione:

Mirabelli : "Signor Comisso io avrei già l'accordo con Zaza, che faccio chiudo?"
Comisso: "Mirabelli si chiuda in bagno piuttosto.


----------



## Casnop (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Come ampiamente previsto, Li tratta con Rocco Commisso una offerta che, così come prospettata, egli non può rifiutare. Successivamente, infatti, riceverebbe solo offerte peggiori per i suoi interessi, probabilmente con la stessa struttura economica e di imputazione dei pagamenti, ma per l'intero pacchetto di azioni dal medesimo detenuto, non per una sua pur ampia maggioranza. L'auspicio per il Milan è che questi negoziati si concludano con una intesa preliminare obbligatoria al closing, che consenta al club di presentarsi al Tas di Losanna con quegli elementi di fatto evocati dalla stessa Uefa come presupposti di una sospensione del provvedimento di squalifica dalle competizioni europee. Fare bene, fare presto, il Milan ha pagato tanto, non può soffrire oltre.


----------



## Boomer (4 Luglio 2018)

Salvaci Rocco.


----------



## Marcex7 (4 Luglio 2018)

Non puo' chiudere con Rocco perchè non ci sono i tempi tecnici(firme e documenti).A meno che non sia già tutto fatto da tempo da Han Li..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se Commisso domani compra il Milan, IERI deve cambiare tutto: dirigenti e allenatori. E' una cosa vitale.



.


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Luglio 2018)

Calabrese pure il proprietario


----------



## Goro (4 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Calabrese pure il proprietario



E' un maledetto incubo


----------



## ignaxio (4 Luglio 2018)

ma magari è lì per l'altro americano..

insomma.. LI è Lì


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Calabrese pure il proprietario



Infatti non manderà mai via gli altri 2


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Calabrese pure il proprietario


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Luglio 2018)

Spero, a questo punto, di svegliarmi domani con il Milan di Commisso che annuncia live l'acquisto di C7.


----------



## Casnop (4 Luglio 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non puo' chiudere con Rocco perchè non ci sono i tempi tecnici(firme e documenti).A meno che non sia già tutto fatto da tempo da Han Li..


L'accordo di massima era già stato raggiunto, andava negoziato per alcuni oggetti. Le parti, se consenzienti, sottoscriveranno un preliminare di compravendita di quote sociali, che li obbliga al closing entro un dato termine. La stipulazione del preliminare apre alla seconda due diligence, quella contrattuale, ove sarà consentito al promittente di analizzare tutto il complesso dei rapporti contrattuali con terzi, onde verificare l'entità delle posizioni obbligatorie che detiene il club. Prima di allora, le intese preliminari, in quanto vincolanti, supporteranno il club nella difesa al Tas, rimuovendo uno degli elementi di incertezza che avevano originata la decisione della Adjudicatory Chamber della Uefa, favorendo un superamento di essa. Ma prima, parola alle parti in negoziato.


----------



## davidelynch (4 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


>



 sto piangendo


----------



## Jaqen (4 Luglio 2018)

Penso che domani sera/notte sapremo tutto..


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Luglio 2018)

In un senso o nell'altro bisogna chiudere questa storia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (5 Luglio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Spero, a questo punto, di svegliarmi domani con il Milan di Commisso che annuncia live *l'acquisto di C7*.



Questo colore va bene? 







Poi magari ci fa un giro con CR7.


----------



## Marcex7 (5 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> L'accordo di massima era già stato raggiunto, andava negoziato per alcuni oggetti. Le parti, se consenzienti, sottoscriveranno un preliminare di compravendita di quote sociali, che li obbliga al closing entro un dato termine. La stipulazione del preliminare apre alla seconda due diligence, quella contrattuale, ove sarà consentito al promittente di analizzare tutto il complesso dei rapporti contrattuali con terzi, onde verificare l'entità delle posizioni obbligatorie che detiene il club. Prima di allora, le intese preliminari, in quanto vincolanti, supporteranno il club nella difesa al Tas, rimuovendo uno degli elementi di incertezza che avevano originata la decisione della Adjudicatory Chamber della Uefa, favorendo un superamento di essa. Ma prima, parola alle parti in negoziato.



L'accordo di massima non era stato raggiunto secondo i media.Dopo il comunicato di Rocco che manifestava la sua irritazione per il mancato accordo con Li,è calato il sipario sulla trattativa.
Se invece la verità è un'altra non proferisco parola.


----------



## varvez (5 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se non cambia i dirigenti questo e meglio che rimanga in America.
> E vale per qualsiasi altro futuro proprietario.



Si è già scritto che "manterrà l'attuale management". Ma io a Commisso non credo. Io credo a Elliott e a Paolo Maldini


----------



## milan1899 (5 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Si è già scritto che "manterrà l'attuale management". Ma io a Commisso non credo. Io credo a Elliott e a Paolo Maldini



E siamo in due....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Luglio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Soprattutto non deve avere alcuna pietà verso i fratelli calabresi
> Mirabelli va fermato al più presto.



Allora non li conosci... I calabresi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Luglio 2018)

E se non chiude con rocco ma con qualcun altro?


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Luglio 2018)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Lo sapevo che non li aveva i 32 milioni



non è che lui non li ha, chi c'è dietro ha deciso che è meglio toglierlo dai piedi per il problema Uefa.


----------



## Goro (5 Luglio 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Si è già scritto che "manterrà l'attuale management". Ma io a Commisso non credo. Io credo a Elliott e a Paolo Maldini



Speriamo, Elliott e Maldini sono l'ultimissima spiaggia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultime news da Tobia De Stefano di Libero sul futuro societario del Milan. Yonghong Li è New York insieme al nuovo advisor per trattare la cessione del Milan con Commisso. Entro venerdì Li dovrà restituire i 32 milioni ad Elliott. Difficile che anche in questa occasione Li possa scappare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Bisogna fare in fretta e cacciare Mirabelli al più presto, prima che distrugga il Milan con Zaza-Berardi.
Altro che ricorso al TAS. La priorità ora è questa.

Solo che Commisso i dirigenti non li tocca, da quel che era trapelato...


----------



## nybreath (5 Luglio 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Non puo' chiudere con Rocco perchè non ci sono i tempi tecnici(firme e documenti).A meno che non sia già tutto fatto da tempo da Han Li..



Infatti, secondo me è utopia pensare in una cessione nel breve, al max si firmerà un preliminare o un esclusiva, facile che comunque siano atti che in potenza fermino questo DS scellerato.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (5 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Il sogno resta uno sceicco... ma sarebbe un passo avanti. Speriamo bene...



Qua si rischia di fare lo stesso errore di 2 anni fà, stiamo talmente navigando in una situazione di degrado che il primo che si affaccia risulterebbe il salvatore della patria, abbiamo visto con i cinesi comè finita..


----------



## Ambrole (5 Luglio 2018)

Siamo circondati dai calabresi  comunque è imperativo fermare quel folle di mirabelli


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è che lui non li ha, chi c'è dietro ha deciso che è meglio toglierlo dai piedi per il problema Uefa.



Ma infatti questo Li secondo me nel Milan non ci ha messo neanche 100 euro, io spero
solo che dopo che la lavatrice cinese si è rotta a causa della UEFA ora non si riparta
con un bel centrifugone americano..


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2018)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> L'accordo di massima non era stato raggiunto secondo i media.Dopo il comunicato di Rocco che manifestava la sua irritazione per il mancato accordo con Li,è calato il sipario sulla trattativa.
> Se invece la verità è un'altra non proferisco parola.


Su prezzo e quantità quote, credo proprio di si, altrimenti i negoziati, data la particolare natura della proposta di Commisso (prezzo pari al valore attualizzato del debt di Li verso Elliott, nulla in busta a Li), finalizzata esclusivamente al gradimento dell'azionista Elliott, sarebbero stati abbandonati da Li diverse settimane fa. Il disaccordo verte su un piccolo margine di equity che Li vorrebbe comunque ottenere per sé, e, da quanto si apprende da più fonti, sulla garanzia della intangibilità della propria quota, sul modello di quanto improvvidamente concesso da Suning a Thohir all'atto della cessione del controllo dell'Inter. Sul secondo punto, ci sarà discussione, seria, con Commisso; sul primo, un accordo, a quattr'occhi, si trova sempre.


----------



## James45 (5 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare in fretta e cacciare Mirabelli al più presto, prima che distrugga il Milan con Zaza-Berardi.
> Altro che ricorso al TAS. La priorità ora è questa.
> 
> Solo che Commisso i dirigenti non li tocca, da quel che era trapelato...



Il fatto che non ci sarà cambio di dirigenza secondo me è imputabile anche al fatto che si partirà da un preliminare: quindi fino al definitivo tutto resterà com'è.


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non è che lui non li ha, chi c'è dietro ha deciso che è meglio toglierlo dai piedi per il problema Uefa.


Proprio cosi, Corvo. Se Li, o chi per lui, versa i 32 milioni, è perché si saranno verificate le seguenti ipotesi, alternativamente: 1) Li avrà trovato chi gli rifinanzia il debito con Elliott, estromettendo Elliott; 2) Li è in grado di estinguere il debito per intero della controllante (180 milioni più interessi) con mezzi propri, rifinanziando quello del Milan, ed in ogni caso estromettendo Elliott; 3) Li ha trovato colui a cui cedere il controllo del club, assumendosi altresì impegni verso Elliott circa la sua esposizione, mediante estinzione della stessa, o suo rifinanziamento. Non ha senso invece quel versamento da 32 milioni, qualora le intenzioni di Li fossero, alternativamente: 4) cedere il controllo del club con saldo prezzo in favore di Li, senza impegni verso Elliott (il fondo eserciterebbe il veto alla cessione, ex art. 9.8 dello Statuto della Rossoneri Sport e, in caso di default di quel debito, obbligherebbe l'azionista a rivendere le sue azioni ad offerente di favore di Elliott, attraverso l'esercizio delle prerogative di cui all'art. 6.4 dello Statuto stesso); 5) tentare la fortuna con la escussione dei pegni e l'ipercapienza sul ricavato: Elliott potrebbe non scegliere l'escussione in Tribunale, lunga e costosa (e disastrosa per il Milan), ed andare con il passaggio societario nella Rossoneri Sport ai sensi dell'art. 6.4 dello Statuto, obiettivamente più facile, semplice e veloce, e soprattutto compatibile con i tempi del giudizio di Losanna, privilegiando un buyer di sua preferenza.


----------



## Casnop (5 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non ci sarà cambio di dirigenza secondo me è imputabile anche al fatto che si partirà da un preliminare: quindi fino al definitivo tutto resterà com'è.


Il closing non sarà oltre metà ottobre, il saldo prezzo non può che coincidere con il saldo estintivo del debito vs. Elliott, fissato contrattualmente, appunto, a metà ottobre. Potranno anche anticipare, se vorranno, ottenendo un lieve sconto sugli interessi dovuti ad Elliott, ma ciò è esiziale. Il preliminare che le parti sottoscriveranno, naturalmente, ha valore obbligatorio dell'acquisto, e ciò consente al futuro proprietario di assumere immediatamente decisioni sulla gestione societaria, se non altro per il fatto di aver promesso di mettere a disposizione un fondo di circa 150 milioni di euro per essa e per il mercato. È prassi che, in situazioni di cambio di controllo societario, si attui uno spoil system del management, con cambio di consiglieri e dirigenti, e posizione di uomini di fiducia della proprietà. Vedremo se sarà così anche stavolta. Molto probabile.


----------

